# Water chestnut



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

In Exotic Tropical fishes Expanded edition, It gives a paragraph about the water chestnut(trapa natans). Has anyone ever grown these before? My mom surprised me and brought some home. I ate one, sweet, very good. Another is floating in my ten gallon tank in hopes of it growing.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Ive eaten them before but never seen them growing.


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

Well, I popped three in, and the next day my tanks water became pretty blurry. Its hard to see to the back now. I moved thme to a yogurt tub, and they clouded that too! I think they are dead, but I'll have o check and be sure.

The hets don't seem to mind. In fact, they seem to feel more secure now, and are coming up to the front more often.


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

Trapa natans does not make a good aquarium plant. It is a robust floater that has very interesting diamond shaped leaves. A Lfs here in Hawaii brings in plants from time to time mainly for outdoor ponds. It is definitely a striking plants that contrasts nicely with lillies. I had a bunch growing for years in my pond... never collected the nuts though. Ludwigia sedidoides has the same look of T. natans but is much smaller. It has a trade name as "Mosaic plant" and can sometimes be found in the pond sections at Lowes or Home Depot. This too is considered a pond plant as it looks best as a floater. Come tothink of it, I have never seen L. sedidoides submerged. Has anyone?


----------



## Geo (Feb 10, 2004)

I just want to add in that water chestnuts are one of my all time favorite foods to add to Asian dishes.

That is all.

Yum!™


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

The chestnuts are emitting a funny "water chestnut smell' Im going to 
throw em into the pond.


The ten gallon, btw, is still cloudy!


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

At least one has sprouted! It looks like some kind of sag right now with little stems comin out. I'll keep you guys updated if interested...and prolly get rid of it once the experiment is done.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Sounds good.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

i also enjoy water chestnut


----------

